# Sticky  Free Linux Magazines



## hal8000

In the UK, we have a few dedicated Linux Magazines.
Linux Format, Linux Voice, Linux User and Developer.

Linux Voice makes all its back issues available to download as PDF completely free! If you want a printed copy you can subscribe online. Download link below:

https://www.linuxvoice.com/creative-commons-issues/

Full Circle Magazine.
Not to be outdone, Ubuntu Users can download Full Circle Magazine link below

Full Circle Magazine | The independent magazine for the Ubuntu Linux community.

PCLinux Magazine
If you prefer an rpm based distro, PCLinux Magazine link below

The PCLinuxOS Magazine: The Latest


----------



## MechToDev

hal8000 said:


> In the UK, we have a few dedicated Linux Magazines.
> Linux Format, Linux Voice, Linux User and Developer.
> 
> Linux Voice makes all its back issues available to download as PDF completely free! If you want a printed copy you can subscribe online. Download link below:
> 
> https://www.linuxvoice.com/creative-commons-issues/
> 
> Full Circle Magazine.
> Not to be outdone, Ubuntu Users can download Full Circle Magazine link below
> 
> Full Circle Magazine | The independent magazine for the Ubuntu Linux community.
> 
> PCLinux Magazine
> If you prefer an rpm based distro, PCLinux Magazine link below
> 
> The PCLinuxOS Magazine: The Latest


I've been a Linux user and admin for more than 14 years and never knew this. THANK YOU!


----------



## hal8000

You're welcome!
I started in 1999 so been using Linux for 19 years, through many, many changes.


----------



## blueicetwice

nice links, hal


----------

